# Problema con fuente swiching en placa de aire acondicionado



## AXEL_WELLER (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola a todos en el foro:

Tengo una plaqueta de aire acondicionado split, la cual estoy reparando y descubri que la fuente que tiene que es conmutada o swiching no entrega 12v a la salida sino 5,8V y esto se debe a una falla en la misma. 
Para no complicarme con este tipo de fuente que no comprendo mucho segui el circuito y levante la parte de la fuente swiching y la reemplace por un transformador rectificado y regulado a 12vcc pero la plaqueta no trabaja.
Por alguna razon la plaqueta solo debe trabajar con este tipo de fuente?, es decir, swiching.
La misma tiene un microprocesador y sospecho que usa la frecuencia de red para trabajar y por eso no funciona con una fuente convencional.
Bueno, me gustaria si alguien me puede brindar alguna ayuda.

Un saludo, espero..


----------



## Apollo (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola AXEL_WELLER:

Normalmente las fuentes conmutadas nó solo entregan el voltaje de salida.

La gran mayóría tiene un voltaje de "STBY" o de espera, que alimenta el micrcontrolador o el circuito de arranque principal. si este volyaje no existe, noenciende el aparato,

Ahora, aunque exista este voltaje, la fuente conmutada siempre está en "STBY", y se necesita un pulso para hacer que arranque.

Además de que algunas fuentes también cuentan con circuitos sensores de voltajes y corrientes , y cuando cambias esa fuente por una normal, debes desactivarlos o tratar de acoplarlos a la nueva fuente.

Otro problema es la potencia que demanda el equipo, en este caso un split, gasta mucha corriente, y debes medir cuánto necesitas para poner el transformador correcto.

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## AXEL_WELLER (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola que tal?

Muchas gracias por contestar a mi pregunta.
Yo sospeche algo de lo que comentas en tu respuesta y debe ser que por eso la fuente comun no acciona la plaqueta.
El consumo seria menor dado que solo alimenta el micro y 3 rele mecanicos y uno de estado solido. El consumo del Split nada tiene que ver con la plaqueta dado que es un circuito totalmente independiente de la electronica, el cual es accionado por dichos rele.
Al principio el problema se manifesto porque tenia una diferencia de tension que entregaba la fuente, me entregaba 5,8v en vez de 12 que seria lo correcto. Luego experimentando y midiendo levante un diodo tipo 1n4001 que es de donde sale el positivo de los teoricos 12v y encendi la fuente sin este diodo conectado lo que me puso en corto un CI de la swiching que es el TNY255P con lo cual ahora funciona todo menos que antes. De todos modos pienso que el problema estaba en este integrado que se termino de estropear, ademas sospecho de otro componente que por sus caracteristicas parece no poder medirce, se trata de un diodo que adentro tiene un diodo y un zener cuyos catodos se juntan en el centro (el dibujo esta sobre la plaqueta)y es el T2D42. hoy recorri varias casas de electronica y no tienen ninguno de los dos componentes (cosa que pasa siempre  ) y ahora me encuentro con el dilema de tener que descartar la plaqueta por completo o seguir investigando a ver que solucion le encuentro.
Te comento acerca de lo que decias de stby de referencia para el micro. Yo veo que en la plaqueta esta bien marcado lo que seria la parte de la fuente swiching y el resto del sistema y esta claramente donde va el positivo y el negativo y levante todo lo referente a la fuente menos un optoacoplador que parece relacionarce con el CI antes mencionado, aun asi no veo que pase nada, muerta totalmente.
Bueno amigos, si alguien puede aportar algo seria de gran utilidad porque este tipo de cosas me pone loco y creo que a la gran mayoria le debe pasar que uno se obseciona por resobler el problema.


----------



## Freddy González (Jul 22, 2008)

Estimado amigo, tengo el mismo problema tuyo (de la fuente suiching) de la tarjeta del aire acondicionado,si tu tienes o algunos de ustedes tienen el diagrama de ésta fuente, se lo agradecería encarecidamente. Saludos,y disculpa que te conteste con un pedido,gracias de antemano


----------

